# Hydro Series H110i leiser machen/Lüfter tauschen



## lokovic (14. März 2017)

*Hydro Series H110i leiser machen/Lüfter tauschen*

Hey Leute,
die mitgelieferten 140mm Lüfter für den Radiator sind doch schon ziemlich laut, daher dachte ich mir, dass ich die vllt. tausche. Im Gehäuse selbst habe ich bereits 3x Silent Wings. Habe jetzt oft gelesen, dass die Noctua NF-A14 PWM ganz gut sein sollen. Problem ist nur, dass die rein optisch überhaupt nicht in meinen PC passen (habe ein Sichtfenster). Der PC ist generell in Schwarz/Weiß gehalten. Daher nun die Frage ob ihr mir evt. gleichwertige/bessere Lüfter empfehlen könnt, die bestenfalls noch farblich in meinen PC passen.

Würde mich freuen, wenn mir jemand helfen kann

Beste Grüße


----------



## cozma (14. März 2017)

*AW: Hydro Series H110i leiser machen/Lüfter tauschen*

Die Eloop kämen optisch als auch seitens der Performance in Frage, guter statischer Druck, guter Durchsatz einfach verlinkten PCGH Test lesen. 

Noiseblocker Eloop B14-1 / B14-PS im Test: 140-mm-Referenz und der "0,001"-Sone-Spezialist


----------



## lokovic (14. März 2017)

*AW: Hydro Series H110i leiser machen/Lüfter tauschen*



cozma schrieb:


> Die Eloop kämen optisch als auch seitens der Performance in Frage, guter statischer Druck, guter Durchsatz einfach verlinkten PCGH Test lesen.
> 
> Noiseblocker Eloop B14-1 / B14-PS im Test: 140-mm-Referenz und der "0,001"-Sone-Spezialist



Danke schonmal für die schnelle Antwort. Werde morgen  mal in Ruhe drüber lesen. Hab gehofft, dass ich irgendwo gebrauchte bei Ebay bekomme. Die sind ja nicht gerade billig. Da werd ich wohl nochmal abwägen müssen. Oder ich hol mir gebrauchte Noctua und lackier die um. Denkt ihr das funktioniert? Oder würde das in irgendeiner Form beeinträchtigen? Würde dann aber nicht den kompletten Lüfter auseinander bauen, sondern lediglich das Gehäuse des Lüfter lackieren wollen. An dem Lager rumfummeln wollte ich deshalb dann doch nicht.


----------



## mars321 (14. März 2017)

*AW: Hydro Series H110i leiser machen/Lüfter tauschen*

Alternativ hat Noctua auch andere Farben.

Lüfter mit Hersteller: Noctua, Rahmenbreite: 140mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## lokovic (14. März 2017)

*AW: Hydro Series H110i leiser machen/Lüfter tauschen*



mars321 schrieb:


> Alternativ hat Noctua auch andere Farben.
> 
> Lüfter mit Hersteller: Noctua, Rahmenbreite: 140mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Dann handelt es sich aber auch um andere Modelle, oder nicht?


----------



## thoast3 (14. März 2017)

*AW: Hydro Series H110i leiser machen/Lüfter tauschen*

Ja:
Industrial: Umlackierte Standard-Noctuas (also die braunen Modelle) mit anderer Antriebstechnik,

Redux: die Vorgänger der aktuellen, braunen Noctuas mit minimalen Zubehör

Linus Tech Tips Edition: die braunen Noctuas in anderen Farben


----------



## mars321 (14. März 2017)

*AW: Hydro Series H110i leiser machen/Lüfter tauschen*

Ne das sind die gleichen nur mit anderer Farbe. Einfach auf die gleichen Nahmensbezeichnung gucken.

Noctua NF-A14 industrialPPC-2000 PWM 140mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Noctua NF-P14s redux-1500 PWM 140mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Sollten beide Funktionieren


----------



## lokovic (14. März 2017)

*AW: Hydro Series H110i leiser machen/Lüfter tauschen*

Ok. Meine ich doch. Wenn es dann jedoch um die Farbe geht, würde ich wenn ich zu der farblich besten alternative greifen würde (industrial), jedoch auch nichts sparen und könnte die Eloops nehmen.


----------



## lokovic (14. März 2017)

*AW: Hydro Series H110i leiser machen/Lüfter tauschen*



mars321 schrieb:


> Ne das sind die gleichen nur mit anderer Farbe. Einfach auf die gleichen Nahmensbezeichnung gucken.
> 
> Noctua NF-A14 industrialPPC-2000 PWM 140mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> ...



Die beiden heißen doch schon anders und sind ja auch von den Daten her nicht gleich.


----------



## thoast3 (14. März 2017)

*AW: Hydro Series H110i leiser machen/Lüfter tauschen*



lokovic schrieb:


> Ok. Meine ich doch. Wenn es dann jedoch um die Farbe geht, würde ich wenn ich zu der farblich besten alternative greifen würde (industrial), jedoch auch nichts sparen und könnte die Eloops nehmen.


Farblich mögen die Industrials die beste Alternative sein, aber die Lager klackern oftmals enorm.
Die Eloops sind eigentlich auch super, aber sind anspruchsvoll. Im Pull-Betrieb neigen sie zu nervigen Pfeifen und manche Leute erleben auch ein Brummen in einem bestimmten Drehzahlbereich.

Lüfter umzulackieren halten ich für keine gute Idee, da so der Impeller schwerer wird und eine Unwucht entstehen kann.

Schau dir noch die Silent Wings 3 an. Durch den recht offenen Rahmen werden sie oft als "Untauglich für Radiatoren" verschrieen, aber in der Praxis sind die Temperaturen mit offenem Rahmen vielleicht 1 Kelvin höher als mit geschlossenem. 
Da die Corsair aber über mehr als genug Reserven haben dürfte, sollte das kein Problem sein.


----------



## lokovic (14. März 2017)

*AW: Hydro Series H110i leiser machen/Lüfter tauschen*



thoast3 schrieb:


> Da die Corsair aber über mehr als genug Reserven haben dürfte, sollte das kein Problem sein.



Ja. Mit der Temperatur habe ich bis jetzt nie Probleme gehabt. Selbst beim Spielen in 4k war immer alles im grünen Bereich. Das einzige was mich wie gesagt stört ist die Lautstärke, Ich könnte mal versuchen die Silent Wings, welche im Gehäuse verbaut sind, unter den Radiator zu klemmen und wieder die "alten" mitgelieferten Gehäuselüfter einbauen um es erstmal zu testen.
Bei Ebay gibt es momentan nur die Silent Wings 2 in 140mm. Würden die auch reichen? Oder soll ich evt einfach meine jetzigen Silent Wings an den Radiator packen und dann neue Gehäuse Lüfter holen?


----------



## thoast3 (15. März 2017)

*AW: Hydro Series H110i leiser machen/Lüfter tauschen*

Die Silent Wings 2 würden auch reichen, ja.
Du kannst auch die in deinem Gehäuse verbauten Silent Wings auf den Radiator schrauben, wie du willst.


----------



## lokovic (15. März 2017)

*AW: Hydro Series H110i leiser machen/Lüfter tauschen*

Gut. Dann werde ich das erstmal testen bevor ich was anderes kaufe. Vielleicht ist es ja dann schon so hörbar leider, dass es nicht nicht mehr sonderlich stört.


----------



## lokovic (15. März 2017)

*AW: Hydro Series H110i leiser machen/Lüfter tauschen*



thoast3 schrieb:


> Die Silent Wings 2 würden auch reichen, ja.
> Du kannst auch die in deinem Gehäuse verbauten Silent Wings auf den Radiator schrauben, wie du willst.



War gestern nicht zu Hause. Habe jetzt gerade nochmal geguckt. Sind leider nur die Pure Wings 2, die verbaut sind. Was meint ihr? Trotzdem probieren? Oder lohnt es dann den Aufwand nicht?


----------



## thoast3 (15. März 2017)

*AW: Hydro Series H110i leiser machen/Lüfter tauschen*

Probier es trotzdem aus. Be Quiet verkauft "ihre" AIO, die Silent Loop, auch mit Pure Wings 2 und dieses Gesamtpaket funktioniert ganz brauchbar.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (15. März 2017)

*AW: Hydro Series H110i leiser machen/Lüfter tauschen*

Wie wäre es mit ein paar F140SP? Die sind nicht ganz so teuer aber immernoch angenehm leise. Als Kompromiss vielleicht auch noch ein paar Dynamic GP-14?

Ansonsten würde ich mich vllt. auch mal um die Pumpe kümmern (Entkopplung).


----------



## lokovic (15. März 2017)

*AW: Hydro Series H110i leiser machen/Lüfter tauschen*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit ein paar F140SP? Die sind nicht ganz so teuer aber immernoch angenehm leise. Als Kompromiss vielleicht auch noch ein paar Dynamic GP-14?
> 
> Ansonsten würde ich mich vllt. auch mal um die Pumpe kümmern (Entkopplung).



Jetzt habe ich erstmal die Pure Wings rangebaut. Habe noch einen PH-F14SP, der beim Gehäuse dabei war. Zudem noch einen weiteren Pure Wing, einen PH-F200SP und jetzt halt noch die beiden "alten" Lüfter vom Radiator. Generelle Tipps was sinnvoll ist wie ich sie anbringe bezüglich Luftzirkulation? Die beiden Lüfter für den Radiator habe ich jetzt erstmal so eingestellt, dass sie Luft nach außen pusten. Gehäuse ist Phanteks Ethoo Pro.

Was genau meinst du mit entkoppeln? Bin noch ziemlich neu was PC-Bastelei angeht. Die Pumpe selbst habe ich aber auch nie gehört. Waren wirklich eher die Lüfter die mich störten.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (15. März 2017)

*AW: Hydro Series H110i leiser machen/Lüfter tauschen*

Pumpen geben oftmals Vibrationen an das Gehäuse weiter, was dann zu einem erhöhten Brummen führen kann. Das kann man normalerweise aber ganz einfach verhindern, indem man z.B. etwas Schaumstoff drunterklemmt.
Aber wenns dich nicht stört, musst du dir darüber natürlich keine Sorgen machen 

Von den Lüftern her ist es natürlich eine Geschmackssache.
Bisher hast du ja eigentlich nur Budget- bzw. Serienlüfter verbaut, die meist nicht sonderlich leise sind. Auch bei Phanteks gibt es mitunter deutliche Abweichungen zwischen den vormontierten und den Retail-Lüftern.

Wenn du hier eine deutliche Besserung erzielen möchtest, dann würde ich gleich das gesamte System mit neuen Lüftern bestücken. Sonst hast du immer irgendwo einen Flaschenhals (die übrig gebliebenen alten überdecken die neuen).  Bringt aber natürlich auch wieder so einige Kosten mit sich.
Würde da vielleicht auch erstmal schauen, welche der bereits vorhandenen Lüfter für dich am angenehmsten klingen.


----------



## lokovic (15. März 2017)

*AW: Hydro Series H110i leiser machen/Lüfter tauschen*

Ja. Würde es dann jetzt erstmal mit denen ausprobieren wollen die ich eh schon hier hab. Würdet ihr raten den großen in die Front zu packen? Oder lieber zwei 140er? Oder nur einen?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (15. März 2017)

*AW: Hydro Series H110i leiser machen/Lüfter tauschen*

Was man bei dir wo am besten einsetzt, ist per Glaskugel leider nur schwer zu bestimmen 

Um welches Gehäuse handelt es sich denn?
Welche Hardware kommt zum Einsatz?
Gibt es Bilder zum derzeitigen Aufbau?

Die üblichen 140mm sind in der Regel eigentlich leiser als die größeren 200mm. Dazu muss man in dem Fall allerdings sagen, dass auch die 140mm Serienlüfter Phanteks (gegenüber den Retail) nicht so das Gelbe vom Ei sind.
Musst du wie gesagt schauen, was nach deinem Empfinden am leisesten läuft.


----------



## lokovic (15. März 2017)

*AW: Hydro Series H110i leiser machen/Lüfter tauschen*

Gehäuse hatte ich schon ja oben schon geschrieben. Ist ein Phanteks Ethoo Pro. Sonst hab ich nen Asus Z170-a Mainboard, dann besagte AOI Kühlung und ne GTX 980Ti inno3D ichill. Fotos vom Aufbau gibt es grad keine, da ich das Teil ziemlich zerlegt habe. Wollte die Kabel etc. mal neu legen und halt mal schauen wie ich die Lüfter am besten anbringe.  Die Front-Lüfter sind ja in dem Fall schnell an/abgebaut. Dann werde ich da wohl einfach mal testen was mir mehr zusagt. Ein Lüfter am Boden oder sonst irgendwo macht nicht so viel Sinn oder?


----------



## thoast3 (15. März 2017)

*AW: Hydro Series H110i leiser machen/Lüfter tauschen*

Ne, da sind ja die Netzteilabdeckung / die Kabel des Netzteils.

Die Pumpe bei einer AIO kann man in der Regel nicht einfach so entkoppeln, aber du könntest sie, falls du das noch nicht getan hast, in Corsair Link auf "Silent" stellen.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (15. März 2017)

*AW: Hydro Series H110i leiser machen/Lüfter tauschen*

Ok, danke der Infos! 

Wo ein Lüfter am meisten bringt, wird meistens anhand diverser Airflow-Guides (ein Beispiel) abgehandelt. Das kann jedoch immer von Gehäuse zu Gehäuse variieren.
Das Prinzip vorne-unten rein und hinten-oben raus kann man natürlich erstmal als etablierten Standard betrachten. Davon ausgehend ist es immer mit ein wenig Trial and Error verbunden, was beim eigenen System die besten Ergebnisse erzielt. Persönlich empfehle ich eigentlich immer den hecklastigen Betrieb (oft auch als "Unterdruck" bezeichnet), damit die Abwärme möglichst effizient abgeführt wird. Vorne sollte sich aber natürlich auch mindestens ein (langsam drehender) Lüfter als Intake/Einlass befinden.
Ein Lüfter im Boden kann zum Beispiel etwas bringen, wenn er die Grafikkarte direkt von unten anpusten kann. Befinden sich jedoch noch Unmengen an Kabeln oder gar ein Netzteil-Schacht darüber, ist der Gewinn vermutlich eher marginal. Bedenken sollte man hier auch noch, dass durch die Platzierung an der Unterseite mehr Staub vom Boden angesogen wird.


----------



## lokovic (15. März 2017)

*AW: Hydro Series H110i leiser machen/Lüfter tauschen*

Danke erstmal für die vielen Tipps! 
Ja das mit dem Staub hatte ich auch gedacht, zumal unsere Wohnung generell recht staubig ist. Zudem ist noch ein Netzteil-Schacht drüber. Also lasse ich den weg. Bisher hatte ich immer vorne 2x 140er und hinten 1x 140. Mit Temperaturen etc. habe ich bisher keine Probleme gehabt. Hatte nur gedacht ob vielleicht ein großer besser ist als zwei kleine. Aber das werde ich dann ja vermutlich einfach im Test herausfinden.
Nochmal eine ganz andere Frage zwischendurch. Habe natürlich jetzt alle Kabel abgeklemmt etc. Ist es bei der Grafikkarte sie über zwei verschiedene Stromkabel zu betreiben oder reicht eines ausgehend vom Netzteil? Das Netzteil ist ein HX750i.


----------



## lokovic (15. März 2017)

*AW: Hydro Series H110i leiser machen/Lüfter tauschen*



thoast3 schrieb:


> Ne, da sind ja die Netzteilabdeckung / die Kabel des Netzteils.
> 
> Die Pumpe bei einer AIO kann man in der Regel nicht einfach so entkoppeln, aber du könntest sie, falls du das noch nicht getan hast, in Corsair Link auf "Silent" stellen.



Ich habe jetzt die Pure Wings 2 an den Radiator gebaut. Pc bootet auch etc. Jetzt kann ich jedoch die rpm nicht mehr einstellen. Ist das normal? Die laufen jetzt unter 900 - 960 rpm.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (15. März 2017)

*AW: Hydro Series H110i leiser machen/Lüfter tauschen*

Haben die Pure Wings einen 3-Pin oder 4-Pin Stecker?
Um welchen Anschluss am Board handelt es sich?
Der CPU-FAN Anschluss für den Kühlkörper ist normalerweise 4-Pin PWM, lässt sich im UEFI aber auch schonmal auf 3-Pin DC umstellen.


----------



## lokovic (15. März 2017)

*AW: Hydro Series H110i leiser machen/Lüfter tauschen*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Haben die Pure Wings einen 3-Pin oder 4-Pin Stecker?
> Um welchen Anschluss am Board handelt es sich?
> Der CPU-FAN Anschluss für den Kühlkörper ist normalerweise 4-Pin PWM, lässt sich im UEFI aber auch schonmal auf 3-Pin DC umstellen.



Also die haben einen 3-Pin Anschluss. Die sind direkt an die an der Kühlung angeschlossen Kabel angesteckt.
Vom Board geht ein Kabel vom CPU Fan auf die Rückseite des Gehäuses. Dort befindet sich ein HUB für bis zu 6 3-Pin Anschlüsse. Da habe ich bisher aber noch nichts dran.


----------



## thoast3 (15. März 2017)

*AW: Hydro Series H110i leiser machen/Lüfter tauschen*

Die AIO kann keine 3-Pin-Lüfter steuern.

Folge einfach Kabelbinders Ratschlag.


----------



## lokovic (15. März 2017)

*AW: Hydro Series H110i leiser machen/Lüfter tauschen*



thoast3 schrieb:


> Die AIO kann keine 3-Pin-Lüfter steuern.
> 
> Folge einfach Kabelbinders Ratschlag.



Also im UEFI umstellen?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (15. März 2017)

*AW: Hydro Series H110i leiser machen/Lüfter tauschen*

Würde die Pure Wings einfach erstmal direkt ans Board hängen.
Im UEFi solltest du dann unter "Q-Fan Control" des jeweiligen Anschlusses den [DC Mode] auswählen können. Dann sollte sich der Lüfter auch unterhalb der 100% regeln lassen.


----------



## thoast3 (15. März 2017)

*AW: Hydro Series H110i leiser machen/Lüfter tauschen*

Erstmal die Pure Wings an einem geeigneten Anschluss auf dem Mainboard oder an die Platine hinter dem Mainboard-Tray anschließen 

Dann im uefi oder dem Programm deines Mainboard-Herstellers (A-Tune bei Asrock, AI Suite bei Asus, EasyTune bei Gigabyte oder Command Center bei MSI) die Lüfter einstellen (FAN-tastic bei Asrock, FanXpert bei Asus; wie bei anderen die Lüftersteuerungen heißen, weiß ich nicht).


----------



## lokovic (15. März 2017)

*AW: Hydro Series H110i leiser machen/Lüfter tauschen*



thoast3 schrieb:


> Erstmal die Pure Wings an einem geeigneten Anschluss auf dem Mainboard oder an die Platine hinter dem Mainboard-Tray anschließen
> 
> Dann im uefi oder dem Programm deines Mainboard-Herstellers (A-Tune bei Asrock, AI Suite bei Asus, EasyTune bei Gigabyte oder Command Center bei MSI) die Lüfter einstellen (FAN-tastic bei Asrock, FanXpert bei Asus; wie bei anderen die Lüftersteuerungen heißen, weiß ich nicht).




Hmm seltsam. Wenn ich sie über das hintere Teil am Gehäuse anschließe kann ich sie im UEFI nicht ändern. Vielleicht klappt es ja, wenn ich sie direkt ans Board klemme.


----------



## lokovic (15. März 2017)

*AW: Hydro Series H110i leiser machen/Lüfter tauschen*

Geht scheinbar nicht richtig. Kann die nicht wirklich einstellen, selbst wenn ich die ans Mainboard anstecke. Das Problem, dass die Lüfter immer bei min 900 rpm waren hatte ich bei den vorherigen Lüftern auch schon.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (15. März 2017)

*AW: Hydro Series H110i leiser machen/Lüfter tauschen*

Ist der DC-Mode für den entsprechenden Anschluss im UEFI aktiviert?
Ansonsten mal die AI Suite herunterladen und den Fan-Test durchlaufen lassen (ermittelt die Bandbreite der möglichen Drehzahlen).


----------



## lokovic (15. März 2017)

*AW: Hydro Series H110i leiser machen/Lüfter tauschen*

Ja. Im DC Mode kann ich nur "fertige" Kurven nehmen,  aber selbst nichts anpassen. Oder ist das normal? Gibt es sonst ein Programm mit dem ich das so steuern kann? Mit Corsair Link geht es ja scheinbar nicht.  Ich werde mal die AI Suite runterladen.

Mitlerweile haben sich ja auch noch ganz andere Probleme aufgetan -.-*

Edit: Habe grad mal geschaut (keine Ahnung warum nicht früher) die alten Lüfter die dran waren sind 4-Polig. Alle anderen nur 3-Polig.


----------



## thoast3 (15. März 2017)

*AW: Hydro Series H110i leiser machen/Lüfter tauschen*

Im BIOS kannst du bei QFan die einzelnen Lüfter zwischen "PWM" und "DC" <- das brauchst du  umschalten. Dann sollte sich eigentlich auch eine manuelle Lüfterkurve einstellen lassen, hat zumindest bei meinem ASUS Z97-K / USB 3.1 immer geklappt.

Wenn nicht, könntest du ja noch SpeedFan ausprobieren (hier im Forum gibt es eine Anleitung dazu).


----------



## lokovic (15. März 2017)

*AW: Hydro Series H110i leiser machen/Lüfter tauschen*

Danke für eure Hilfe. Ich verzweifel hier langsam...Mit der AI Suite angeschlossen ans Mainboard kann ich die Lüfter jetzt steuern. Einen 4-Poligen direkt in/an die AIO zu stecken wäre vermutlich trotzdem noch die einfachste Methode, oder?

Jetzt habe ich das Problem, dass immer wenn ich den Pc Starte alle LED's einmal rot aufleuchten. Danach startet der PC ohne Probleme. Wisst ihr zufällig auch hier Rat? Wollte das Ding eigentlich heute wieder zusammengebaut haben xD


----------



## thoast3 (15. März 2017)

*AW: Hydro Series H110i leiser machen/Lüfter tauschen*

Nun, AI Suite steuert die Lüfter sicher nicht schlechter als Corsair Link 
Bist du zufrieden mit der Lautstärke?

Welche LEDs? Was steht bei den LEDs?


----------



## lokovic (15. März 2017)

*AW: Hydro Series H110i leiser machen/Lüfter tauschen*

Ja, das denke ich auch. Habe nur noch nicht rausgefunden, wie ich unter AI eigene Lüfterkurven einstelle. Bei der AI kann ich wiederum die Pumpe nicht auf Leistung oder leise einstellen. Die "alten" Radiator-Lüfter laufen unter Modus "leise" bei AI mit 1700rpm. Bei den anderen bin ich eigentlich ganz zufrieden wie es sich anhört.

Es leuchten einmal alle LED's kurz durch. Zuerst CPU, dann RAM, dann kurz GPU (die ist aber momentan auch draußen) und dann Boot_Device..



Vielleicht bau ich den Radiator auch einfach wieder um und versuche die alten Lüfter irgendwie unter 900 rpm zu bekommen... geht leider auch im UEFI nicht...


----------



## DerKabelbinder (15. März 2017)

*AW: Hydro Series H110i leiser machen/Lüfter tauschen*

Im UEFI müsstest du den Min. Duty Cycle etc. umstellen. In der AI Suite unter Windows kann man eigentlich auch benutzerdefinierte Kurven je Anschluss ziehen. Und wie gesagt nicht den Fan Test (oder wie auch immer das Feature heißen mag) in der AI Suite vergessen.


----------



## lokovic (15. März 2017)

*AW: Hydro Series H110i leiser machen/Lüfter tauschen*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Im UEFI müsstest du den Min. Duty Cycle etc. umstellen. In der AI Suite unter Windows kann man eigentlich auch benutzerdefinierte Kurven je Anschluss ziehen. Und wie gesagt nicht den Fan Test (oder wie auch immer das Feature heißen mag) in der AI Suite vergessen.



Das mit dem Duty Cycle hab ich gefunden, leider kann ich es wohl nicht tiefer als 60% stellen und somit gibt der mir beim Start immer ne Fehlermeldung.  Den Fan Test werd ich jetzt mal machen.

Edit: Bei den Pure Wings (die jetzt wieder wie vorher angeschlossen sind, direkt an die AIO Kühlung) sagt er mit bei 0-100 % immer 938 rpm


----------



## thoast3 (15. März 2017)

*AW: Hydro Series H110i leiser machen/Lüfter tauschen*

Die Pumpengeschwindigkeit kannst und darfst du nur in Corsair Link verändern.

Die Serienlüfter weit herunter zu regeln, bringt wenig. Die Lager sind auf hohe Drehzahlen ausgelegt und neigen zu lauten Nebengeräuschen, wenn man sie weit herunter regelt.


----------



## lokovic (16. März 2017)

*AW: Hydro Series H110i leiser machen/Lüfter tauschen*

Habt ihr zufällig eine Idee, was da mit den POST LEDs auf sich haben könnte? Das macht mich verrückt, selbst wenn es ja scheinbar keine Auswirkungen af das System hat...


----------



## Chimera (16. März 2017)

*AW: Hydro Series H110i leiser machen/Lüfter tauschen*



lokovic schrieb:


> Habt ihr zufällig eine Idee, was da mit den POST LEDs auf sich haben könnte? Das macht mich verrückt, selbst wenn es ja scheinbar keine Auswirkungen af das System hat...



Dass bei nem Start erst mal alle LEDs leuchten, ist normal, denn vor dem booten checkt es den Status und wenn etwas nicht stimmt, z.B. die CPU defekt wär, der RAM defekt oder nich tdrin, dann würd die LED nicht ausgehen und das Sys dort hängen bleiben. Haben bisher alle Asus Bretter gehabt, die ich im Leben verbaut hatte. Diese LEDs dienen ja auch der Kontrolle. Hätte man diese nicht und das Sys bootet aus irgend nem Grund nicht, na gut Nacht dann bei der Fehlersuche


----------



## lokovic (16. März 2017)

*AW: Hydro Series H110i leiser machen/Lüfter tauschen*



Chimera schrieb:


> Dass bei nem Start erst mal alle LEDs leuchten, ist normal, denn vor dem booten checkt es den Status und wenn etwas nicht stimmt, z.B. die CPU defekt wär, der RAM defekt oder nich tdrin, dann würd die LED nicht ausgehen und das Sys dort hängen bleiben. Haben bisher alle Asus Bretter gehabt, die ich im Leben verbaut hatte. Diese LEDs dienen ja auch der Kontrolle. Hätte man diese nicht und das Sys bootet aus irgend nem Grund nicht, na gut Nacht dann bei der Fehlersuche



Super. Danke! Dann bin ich ja beruhigt 
Dann kann ich mich ja jetzt wieder um die Lautstärke kümmer ..


----------



## lokovic (16. März 2017)

*AW: Hydro Series H110i leiser machen/Lüfter tauschen*

Nach dem ganzen hin und her ist wohl ein 4-Pin PWM Lüfter, den ich direkt an die AIO anschließe am sinnvollsten ,oder?  Würde es denn auch gehen, wenn ich mir noch einen zweiten F140SP zulege und die beiden dann an die AIO baue. Die wären ja aber wieder zur 3-Pin. Dann müsste ich das im Bios umstellen, damit der ganz "normal" startet ohne Fehlermeldung, richtig?


----------



## thoast3 (16. März 2017)

*AW: Hydro Series H110i leiser machen/Lüfter tauschen*

Glaube die Phanteks gibt es auch als PH-F140XP mit PWM, oder verwechsel ich sie mit den 120ern?


----------



## lokovic (16. März 2017)

*AW: Hydro Series H110i leiser machen/Lüfter tauschen*



thoast3 schrieb:


> Glaube die Phanteks gibt es auch als PH-F140XP mit PWM, oder verwechsel ich sie mit den 120ern?



Jo gibt es. Sind sogar ein bisschen günstiger als die anderen. Mal sehen. Hatte die jetzt nur noch aufm Schirm, weil ich davon ja quasi eh einen übrig habe. Vielleicht hol ich mir auch einfach ein neues Gehäuse ohne Fenster und dann ist das eh alles egal


----------



## DerKabelbinder (16. März 2017)

*AW: Hydro Series H110i leiser machen/Lüfter tauschen*

Unter den 140mm gibt es die F140MP und die F140HP(2). Das PWM-Äquivalent zu den F140SP wären ansonsten die F140XP 

Zu den HP und MP muss ich allerdings sagen, dass sie deutlich mehr statischen Druck aufweisen, als man braucht. Aufgrund des Designs büßt man damit leider auch einiges an Performance ein (siehe mein Roundup, F140SP versus F140MP).

Lautstärketechnisch sind die Phanteks meines Erachtens eigentlich ziemlich underrated. Die Retail-Fassungen laufen nämlich ziemlich ruhig. Meine beiden SP und MP leiden jedenfalls unter keinem wirklich auffälligen Klackern, Ticken, Schleifen und dergleichen.
Meine beiden F140HP aus dem TC14PE-Bundle, die ich sogar jeweils schon hab austauschen lassen, sind da weit von entfernt.

P/L-technisch ist man mit den F140SP glaube ich ganz gut unterwegs.
Aber haben halt 3-Pin. Musst du schauen, ob du das irgendwie gebacken bekommst. Normalerweise sind die ASUS-Boards bei 3-Pin DC eigentlich noch relativ gnädig, lassen sich nämlich im UEFI auf den besagten "DC Mode" regeln. Hab bei meinem Z87 damals einfach eine Lüfterkurve unter Windows (AI Suite) eingerichtet. Da kam ich mit der Drehzahl auch weiter runter, als direkt im UEFI.

Wenn es unbedingt PWM sein soll, dann würde ich mich auch mal bei Noctua (NF-A14; ggf. sogar die günstigeren Redux) oder Be Quiet (SW3) umsehen.


----------



## lokovic (16. März 2017)

*AW: Hydro Series H110i leiser machen/Lüfter tauschen*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> P/L-technisch ist man mit den F140SP glaube ich ganz gut unterwegs.
> Aber haben halt 3-Pin. Musst du schauen, ob du das irgendwie gebacken bekommst. Normalerweise sind die ASUS-Boards bei 3-Pin DC eigentlich noch relativ gnädig, lassen sich nämlich im UEFI auf den besagten "DC Mode" regeln. Hab bei meinem Z87 damals einfach eine Lüfterkurve unter Windows (AI Suite) eingerichtet. Da kam ich mit der Drehzahl auch weiter runter, als direkt im UEFI.
> 
> Wenn es unbedingt PWM sein soll, dann würde ich mich auch mal bei Noctua (NF-A14; ggf. sogar die günstigeren Redux) oder Be Quiet (SW3) umsehen.



Unbedingt müssen es keine PWM sein. Vielleicht war ich auch gestern einfach zu kaputt um mich da noch ordentlich mit zu beschäftigen. Das Problem war ja, dass wenn ich die Lüfter von der AIO direkt ans Board stecke ich beim Booten eine Fehlermeldung bekommen habe und dann ging es nicht weiter, selbst als ich die min. Drehzahl im UEFI umgestellt hatte ging das da nicht weiter.  Wenn ich das irgendwie geregelt bekomme und mir dann einfach noch einen weiteren F140SP besorge wäre das auf jeden Fall die günstigste Methode. Oder liegt das jetzt nur daran, dass die Lüfter die momentan verbaut sind eine min. rpm Zahl haben? Die Pure Wings hatte ich auf 600 runter bekommen. Max war ca. 980 rpm. Aber auch da kaum hörbar. Das Problem war halt nur die doofe Steuerung.

Die Redux hatte ich mir auf jeden Fall schommal angeguckt. Weiß halt leider nicht wieviel/wenig Druck etc. die Teile haben müssen.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (16. März 2017)

*AW: Hydro Series H110i leiser machen/Lüfter tauschen*

Ich glaube bei dem Radiatore muss man keine riesen Geschütze an statischem Druck auffahren. Der hat zwar "realtiv" enge Lamellen (um die 20 FPI), ist dafür aber nicht so tief. Die Serienlüfter sind ja auch nicht so drucklastig ausgelegt, wie etwa der genannte F140MP/HP.
Mit den F140SP oder NF-P14s redux bist du da glaube ich ganz gut aufgestellt.

Welche Fehlermeldung wird denn ausgegeben?
Wenn du die Pure Wings drosseln kannst, müsste die 3-Pin (DC) Steuerung ja eigentlich funktionieren...

PS: per AI Suite unter Windows kommt man meist nochmal etwas weiter runter als die 60% Grenze im UEFI (bei mir gingen damals auch 40%).


----------



## lokovic (16. März 2017)

*AW: Hydro Series H110i leiser machen/Lüfter tauschen*

Falls ich nochmal die Pure Wings oben ran baue dann beide Pure Wings oben ran und den übrigen von Phanteks hinten zum Luft raus? Oder direkt am Radiator mit zwei verschiedenen Lüftern arbeiten? Oder den Phanteks nach vorne? Den 200mm Lüfter lasse ich weg, der ist mir auch auf kleiner Stufe etwas zu laut. 
Was wäre denn eine ordentlicher Aufbau ohne einen neuen Lüfter kaufen zu müssen? Dann müsste ich ja auf jeden Fall einen der beiden Lüfter von den Radiatoren mit verwenden?! Oder reicht ein Lüfter vorne auch aus? Und reicht es dann zum Zocken aus, die Pure Wings "nur" mit 900 rpm laufen zu lassen? Die GPU dreht ja bei Bedarf auch noch ganz gut auf.

Wenn ich zocke kann das Ding von mir aus auch ein wenig lauter sein, dann höre ich das ja eh nicht. mir geht es eher darum, wenn ich im Wohnzimmer bin und das Ding läuft oder mal einen Film gucken will, dann will ich nicht die ganze Zeit das "Dröhnen" des PC's im Hintergrund hören.


Die Fehlermeldung habe ich leider nicht mehr im Kopf. War glaube ich irgendwas mit min. Power etc. umstellen oder sowas!?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (16. März 2017)

*AW: Hydro Series H110i leiser machen/Lüfter tauschen*

Auf den Radiator würde ich zwei F140Sp oder NF-P14s redux setzen.
Als Gehäuselüfter kannst du dann ja erstmal die Pure Wings weiterverwenden.

Die Fehlermeldung wird wohl auftreten, weil die Mindestdrehzahl zu gering ist. Eventuell ist der Lüfter auch einfach abgewürgt?
Ansonsten würde ich den Wert im Hardware Montitor im UEFI auf ignore stellen.


----------



## lokovic (16. März 2017)

*AW: Hydro Series H110i leiser machen/Lüfter tauschen*

Ok super. Danke! Dann werde ich mir mal nen zweiten f14sp zulegen und dann nochmal Hand anlegen


----------



## lokovic (13. April 2017)

*AW: Hydro Series H110i leiser machen/Lüfter tauschen*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Auf den Radiator würde ich zwei F140Sp oder NF-P14s redux setzen.
> Als Gehäuselüfter kannst du dann ja erstmal die Pure Wings weiterverwenden.
> 
> Die Fehlermeldung wird wohl auftreten, weil die Mindestdrehzahl zu gering ist. Eventuell ist der Lüfter auch einfach abgewürgt?
> Ansonsten würde ich den Wert im Hardware Montitor im UEFI auf ignore stellen.




So, ein wenig Zeit ist vergangen, aber ich hatte eine Menge um die Ohren. Habe jetzt nen zweiten f140sp besorgt und auch schon an die AIO angebaut. Per UEFI kann ich die Lüfterkurven manuell einstellen. Auch fährt das System jetzt hoch. Musste jedoch wie du bereits sagtest im Monitor auf Ignore stellen.

Jetzt habe ich jedoch das Problem, dass ich per Fan-Expert nur zwei der insgesamt fünf Lüfter steuern kann.  Ich sag mal wie ich es angeschlossen habe. 

Von der AIO selbst geht ein Kabel auf den CPU-Fan Slot
Die beiden f140sp sind auf CHA-Fan 1&2
Zwei der Silent Wings sind auf CHA-3&4 
und den letzten musste ich auf CPU-Opt stecken.

Steuerbar sind jetzt nur noch die beiden Silent Wings auf CHA-3&4

Kann mir vielleicht jemand helfen? Die Silent Wings sind ja auch auf volle Pulle ziemlich leise. Doof nur, wenn ich die f140er nicht steuern kann. Oder einfach per UEFI voreinstellen und nicht mehr ändern? Falls ja, wie wären denn da die einzustellenden Werte ca.?

Beste Grüße

Edit: Nach einem Neustart ist jetzt doch "alles steuerbar". Manuell kann ich die Radiatoren und den CPU-Opt Fan  jedoch immer noch nicht einstellen. Sie springen an sobald ich das Profil Full Speed nutze. Dann jedoch auf voller Power. Bei allen andren Profilen bleiben sie aus.


----------

